# Hindi pa ako makakapagluto ng pagkain.



## turkjey5

How would you translate this? The future after hindi pa throws me. My guess is: I'm not going to be able to cook the food. Text take from a textbook, no context.
Thanks!!


----------



## DotterKat

It is the *pa* adverb that is throwing you off. Drop the _pa_ and see how straightforward the translation becomes:

Hindi ako makakapagluto ng pagkain. I am not going to able to cook food OR I won't be able to cook food.

Now, put the _pa_ adverb back and you add the nuance of not being able to cook _just yet_, or at least not in the near future. In this context, pa is used as an adverb that best translates to* yet*.

Hindi pa ako makakapagluto ng pagkain.  I _will not yet be able_ to cook food.


See the difference? Without the pa (yet) adverb, you are essentially saying that there is no way that you will be able to cook -- the stove is broken or you have a splitting headache. With the pa (yet) adverb, you are saying that there are temporary circumstances preventing you from cooking, but if and when those conditions change, you _will be able to cook in the near future._ It may be that you lack the proper ingredients or are currently engaged in a phone conversation so you are _not yet able to cook_, but once you purchase the ingredients or hang up the phone, you _will be able to cook_.


----------



## turkjey5

great, thanks!!


----------

